# READ BEFORE YOU POST - eBike Forum Rules



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

*All posts about trail access will now be moved to the Trail Building and Advocacy sub-forum (Trail Building and Advocacy - Mtbr.com)

**This section is for discussion of eBikes and eBike specific accessories, discussions about legality and such will be moved out of this section or deleted at the *Moderators' discretion*.*
*
**Threads started to purposefully incite other users will be deleted.

**The modding of ebikes to make them faster is irresponsible and dangerous. Sure it happens all the time but MTBR will not promote this or allow posters to promote this. Threads started to specifically discuss illegal modification or posts in other threads discussing this will be deleted.*

*Assigned Moderators for the eBike Forum:*

*NEPMTBA*
*fos'l*

For those that do not know, here are the general posting Guidelines - http://forums.mtbr.com/site-feedback-issues/mtbr-forum-guidelines-1077662.html


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Bump ;-)


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Bump for new content.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Clarified the definitions section. Apparently it was not clear enough for everyone to understand.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Clarified definition of Moped.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

*Update - Must link to laws when one claims how a law pertains or does not pertain to a certain trail. No more statements about a law without proof linked to back it up.*


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

added some more content.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Added more content.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

BUMP - New Rules.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Bump - Some adjustments to the rules.

If you see a post or a thread that is violating these rules please use the report feature to alert the mods.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

minor updates.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> *The modding of ebikes to make them faster is irresponsible and dangerous. Sure it happens all the time but MTBR will not promote this or allow posters to promote this. Threads started to specifically discuss illegal modification or posts in other threads discussing this will be deleted.*


Make some clarification to the part about modifications to eBikes.


----------

